# November morels?



## hollya56 (Nov 10, 2012)

Has the weather been so screwy this year that morels are up in central KY in November? I have posted pictures on facebook of what I have found today. the link to the album is: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4875197599108.199294.1272499769&amp;type=1&amp;l=2fae136df2


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

These do look similar to morels but they arent. Didnt your mushroom stink to high heaven? I believe you have the netted stinkhorn. Or some other variety of stinkhorn. Some are edible but i've never tried em. Glad to see something is fruiting out there tho!


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

I have seen those pic's and I agree with trailwalkerjulie,but still to find them in Nov.is something else.Just as soon as they start comming up please let me know and maybe we can meet and hunt some and maybe buy as much as you or any of your friends would like to sell.Thanks and GodBless.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

I ment to put my #1-816-261-9512 or email me at [email protected],thank you and God Bless.


----------



## coyotewinds (Mar 19, 2013)

A friend showed me some Late Oct.- Nov. morels these were reddish in color. I never had seen any like them that time of year we found about 24 the size of a small child's fist. I wouldn't eat them because I wasn't for sure if they were safe. And looked like a big gray morel but RED. And all were lopsided Any thoughts on these.. That was in central Illinois 20 some yrs. ago. I'm now living in Cave city Ky. looking forward to 2014 hunting season won't be long friends.


----------



## coyotewinds (Mar 19, 2013)

what's the ideal temp. for them to come up in Barren co.KY?


----------



## mbdola (Jan 30, 2013)

Those red morels sound like falses to me, but they normally pop up a few weeks ahead of morels in Spring and continue.


----------



## coyotewinds (Mar 19, 2013)

False Morels is what my cuz called them that's why I wouldn't eat them. but they were up in the early fall.


----------



## coyotewinds (Mar 19, 2013)

what’s the ideal temp. for them to come up in Barren co.KY? "What I should have asked is what is Ideal ground temp? for shroom's to start popping.?


----------



## mbdola (Jan 30, 2013)

Ground temps as low as 47 but preferably 50 degrees will get them going. Here is a decent map I use along with the one on the home page of this site. 

http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soiltempmaps.aspx


----------



## coyotewinds (Mar 19, 2013)

@ MBD Thank You! &amp; thanks for the web site.


----------

